# Hey guys...reports of my demise are slightly exaggerated!



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have been in SE Idaho where I was born and raised. Bought a small home in a small town by the snake river. Now if I can sell my place in Arizona, I'll be finer than frog hair. Wish me luck...I miss Joe and Chris and old whats his name Mo.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Good luck my friend hope to be the same as you one day 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good luck Steve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad you found a place to make you happy,Good luck bud! dont forget us here on the forum


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey, happy to hear from you and that you made it out of that heat! Best of luck on your new adventure and happy slinging.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

glad to hear you're doing well slingshootist. be sure and keep us other slingshootists updated.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Does this mean no more Arizona hot sauce?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> by the *snake river*


What...?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Good luck Steve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Darrel


Tree Man said:


> Does this mean no more Arizona hot sauce?


I think that I can do a better job raising that stuff in Idaho. I got your address.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> What...?


Yep, no water, just snakes 🐍!!!
No, the Snake River is the name of the river running through multiple states in the area around where Steve has moved. I take it you thought that might have been literal? 😂🐍😉


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Keep us updated


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I take it you thought that might have been literal?


Yep.


----------

